# Thinning Monte Carlo?



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

So I have a tank of what is supposed to be dwarf hairgrass and monte carlo. The hairgrass is probably 6" long though, not sure I'd say that's dwarf. The monte carlo has grown in well and is going on 2" thick. Bot are quite dense at this point. Do I just trim them down as videos suggest, or should I cut strips out and let it grow into the gaps and then remove the other strips, essentially resetting it? I've done this along the glass once, cut it with a sharp knife and removed a strip of it. So it seems like it would work, but if it's not necessary and I can just mow it, I'll do that instead.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have used both methods but I preferred to mow them and catch the clippings in a net.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Success! (Not the most even mowing, but looks good.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks good!


----------

